# Critique my riding?? warning lots of pics and a video :]



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

You guys look good! The one thing I noticed was that you need to look up more


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

you need to point your toes forward, they are poking out sideways quite a bit. Also try lifting your hands about 1 1/2 inches it will help your horse balance and come under himself. Also relax your arms and your back you look tense. Other than that it looks nice.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

your back is arched an awful lot, try to suck you stomach in and that should level out your back otherwise you are a great rider!!!!!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

great job :] one thing i noticed was your toes are pointed outwards very far... try to keep them pointing forward ;]


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

^^^ I agree with the others. The two main things that I noticed was that your toes were pointing out, try pointing them forward more, and also it seemed like you were always looking down. Other than that, you are a very good rider!!! Tuck is adorable!


----------



## qtina626 (Jan 14, 2009)

It can be a little hard to tell from a small video and a few pictures, but it seems like you might be a little heavy in your hands. This could be part of what is making it hard to get him "on the bit". If you are heavy, it is going to cause him to want to resist you, not accept you.

Also, I noticed that you tend to point your outside toe out even more than your inside toe - check to be sure you are sitting balanced in the saddle and not using your hands for balance.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

sorry, ignore this post, lol


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

horsegirl123 said:


> ^^^ I agree with the others. The two main things that I noticed was that your toes were pointing out, try pointing them forward more, and also it seemed like you were always looking down. Other than that, you are a very good rider!!! Tuck is adorable!


Yea, I noticed my toes pointing out a lot as well. I have a lesson tonight so I'll try to work on that :] And yea, guilty as charged. I had a habit this summer of looking at the horses head while trying to get them on the bit, lol. I have overcome this though. I'll try to get pics from my lesson tonight.



qtina626 said:


> It can be a little hard to tell from a small video and a few pictures, but it seems like you might be a little heavy in your hands. This could be part of what is making it hard to get him "on the bit". If you are heavy, it is going to cause him to want to resist you, not accept you.
> 
> Also, I noticed that you tend to point your outside toe out even more than your inside toe - check to be sure you are sitting balanced in the saddle and not using your hands for balance.


I actually am quite to opposite of heavy handed, to the point were I'm often getting yelled at by my trainer. lol. The horse that I was riding in that lesson requires quite a bit of extra contact or else he completely ignores you aids. Also, in the video I probably was a little heavy because I'd spent the past month or so eventing with this horse and had found him notorious of taking off at jumps and then deciding at the last second he didn't want to jump it and dodging out. I'd discovered the only way to keep him focused and moving was to keep him incredibly in check. Also, I know it sounds as though I'm trying to make excuses for myself, but I'm really not, I promise. It's just that this horse is kind of a special case and riding him successfully invovles a lot of alterations in the way you ride. He's actually not as old as I made him sound, he's somewhere between 12 and 16, but he has had a lot of tensness issues through his back due to little kids riding him in saddles that don't exactly fit so he's not as flexible as he used to be and has a hard time moving through himself and into the bit. I promise you if I was heavy with my hands my trainer would beat the crap out of me. Haha. 

Also I just found an atricle about my trainer so I thought I'd show you guys :] Here it is, Giles High School senior dedicated to her dream - Roanoke.com
Also here's a link to the barn http://www.harmonyhills.com

Unfortunately, I do not live in Virginia, and I only ride here in the summer :[ I have yet to find a barn that remotely matches up to Harmony Hills near where I live, but I've found a place I'm content at, so it's all good. Lol xD

K, I'm done with my rant


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

id like some more critiques pleases :]
i really wanna know what you guys see in my riding other than the obvious. also. id like it if you critiqued tucker cause im considering possibly buying him this summer if his hock issues clear up and i wanna know what you guys think. i just can't stand seeing such an awesome horse being nothing more than a lesson pony.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

here are some more pictures so you can critique him. i know they're not very good cuz he's angled downhill, but it's the best i've got.


----------

